# GOAL mile in Phoenix Park on Christmas day



## D8Lady (13 Dec 2007)

Hi there, 
Has anyone ever done a GOAL Christmas mile in the phoenix park? Is it well attended? 

Details of past events here: 
[broken link removed]

Am looking for somehing to get me a bit more philantrophic this year rather than the usual stuff my face at dinner and fall asleep on the couch watching the big Christmas movie on TV routine. 

Jumping in the 40 foot just sounds a bit to nippy!

D8L


----------



## gillarosa (14 Dec 2007)

I've seen TV coverage of the Goal run each year as I rub my sore stomach and think how good those people are! I think last years was at UCD and as I remember it looked quite well attended, I imagine you'd have to register and raise sponsorship, there should be details on their site.


----------



## gipimann (14 Dec 2007)

I did the GOAL mile in UCD a few (ok, more than a few!!) years ago. At that time you didn't have to register, just turn up on the day and make a donation. It was a great morning.


----------



## gillarosa (14 Dec 2007)

I've checked their site and Gippiman's correct, you just turn up and run / walk and make a dontation althought they will provide sponsorship cards if you wish to get one. There are run centre's throughout the country listed.


----------



## gianni (14 Dec 2007)

D8Lady said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Jumping in the 40 foot just sounds a bit to nippy!


 
Nah, it's not too bad... I'd heartily recommend it. The coldest part is standing barefoot on the concrete! There is always a great crowd and loads of craic. 

There are also charity collections at the venue so you can donate a few quid of your own or sponsorship money you've gotten from friends/family.


----------



## D8Lady (14 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, much appreciated. 

D8L


----------



## Marathon Man (16 Dec 2007)

Heading off to my 24th annual Goal mile this year!  I've only run in Belfield (gets T.V. coverage every year) and Cork.  Both well attended and there's plenty of crack there - you might even spot Santa running.  You don't have to be fast - some people just walk it.

It's a great cause, so why not give it a shot!!  There's probably one near you, no matter where you live.  Here's this year's list of venues: [broken link removed]


----------



## ice (18 Dec 2007)

You can also bring the kids along in buggies, push bikes etc....
Its a real family affair and works up a great appitite


----------



## D8Lady (18 Dec 2007)

Have roped my sister & her boyfriend into it now ;-)


----------

